
Android apps on F-Droid will eventually lose access to Google Play purchases - doener
https://www.xda-developers.com/f-droid-android-apps-google-play-purchases/
======
mikece
We need to stop calling them "Android" phones and call them GMS (Google Mobile
Services) phones in recognition of the fact that so many core services and
abilities of "Android" phones are being handled in the closed-source,
proprietary GMS and very little of the functionality of the phones are handled
by the AOSP (Android Open Source Project) portion of the system anymore.

